# Fusilade/Triclopyr rate for bermuda control



## rvczoysia (Jul 18, 2021)

Does anyone know the rate per 1k for Fusilade/Triclopyr to control bermuda in zoysia? Thanks


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

From the Fusilade II label.

3oz/a = .07oz/K
5oz/a = .12oz/k


----------



## rvczoysia (Jul 18, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm going to use this mixture in flowerbeds to control Bermuda. Thanks for the information


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> The rate that the Zoysia will tolerate is way less than the rate used for grass control in broadleaved groundcovers. It is 0.09 oz per 1000 sq ft. Even at that rate, there are substantial side effects. The Triclopyr is to be mixed with the 0.09 oz Fusilade at 0.73 oz per 1000 sq ft. I did not figure this mix out leave it to the people at UT to figure this one out.


Source is here:https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=71866#p71866


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Well documented on this site.

Ex. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3455&start=20
Edit: dup of prior post

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=29781&p=409568&hilit=Fusilade#p409568


----------



## Ken_K (Apr 16, 2020)

Be very careful with Fusilade. A contractor sprayed my zoysia with Fusilade to control bermuda and managed to kill the zoysia in the process. I have no idea what dilution he used but be aware that too much properly diluted Fusilate sprayed in a given area can kill zoysia especially if you're just spot treating. If you're unsure, call the Fusillade tech support number. I found their help excellent.


----------



## ZoysiaJK (Jun 10, 2020)

Ken_K said:


> Be very careful with Fusilade. A contractor sprayed my zoysia with Fusilade to control bermuda and managed to kill the zoysia in the process. I have no idea what dilution he used but be aware that too much properly diluted Fusilate sprayed in a given area can kill zoysia especially if you're just spot treating. If you're unsure, call the Fusillade tech support number. I found their help excellent.


I believe this is why the triclopyr is a necessary component. It apparently makes the mixture safer for zoysia. I will find out next year.


----------



## Nick Sal (Apr 6, 2021)

I have been using at the rates that Greendoc recommended monthly all season this year. The Zoysia is unaffected and the Bermuda looks very miserable and has stunted growth for a few weeks after treatment. The Bermuda does bounce back so I think the goal is continued suppression so that the Zoysia can take over, the Bermuda doesn't completely die but it's definitely thinned out in my lawn this year.


----------



## ZoysiaJK (Jun 10, 2020)

Nick Sal said:


> I have been using at the rates that Greendoc recommended monthly all season this year. The Zoysia is unaffected and the Bermuda looks very miserable and has stunted growth for a few weeks after treatment. The Bermuda does bounce back so I think the goal is continued suppression so that the Zoysia can take over, the Bermuda doesn't completely die but it's definitely thinned out in my lawn this year.


When did you start your applications? When do you plan to stop for the year?


----------



## rvczoysia (Jul 18, 2021)

This is the only rate I saw where others agreed it was the correct rate. Everything else was either oooops I mean ml not fl oz, or something along those lines..lol. I basically did a spot spray at this rate but was careful at not applying too much. Did a practice run on how much water it would take to cover the area needed., if my zeon doesn't get too dinged up I'll blanket spray the lawn at some point.

Fusalide II
3oz/acre = 0.0688 fl oz = 2.03 ml/1000sq/ft
4oz/acre = 0.092 fl oz = 2.72 ml/1000 sq/ft

Triclopyr
32oz/acre = 21.74 ml Triclopyr/gal


----------



## ZoysiaJK (Jun 10, 2020)

rvczoysia said:


> This is the only rate I saw where others agreed it was the correct rate. Everything else was either oooops I mean ml not fl oz, or something along those lines..lol. I basically did a spot spray at this rate but was careful at not applying too much. Did a practice run on how much water it would take to cover the area needed., if my zeon doesn't get too dinged up I'll blanket spray the lawn at some point.
> 
> Fusalide II
> 3oz/acre = 0.0688 fl oz = 2.03 ml/1000sq/ft
> ...


How did your spot spray go? Are you looking at a specific treatment window during the growing season to apply?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Could I use this combination for flower beds? Crepe myrtles, palms, roses, etc are some of my plants. @Greendoc or anyone else with experience.

Thanks


----------



## rvczoysia (Jul 18, 2021)

ZoysiaJK said:


> rvczoysia said:
> 
> 
> > This is the only rate I saw where others agreed it was the correct rate. Everything else was either oooops I mean ml not fl oz, or something along those lines..lol. I basically did a spot spray at this rate but was careful at not applying too much. Did a practice run on how much water it would take to cover the area needed., if my zeon doesn't get too dinged up I'll blanket spray the lawn at some point.
> ...


This is my first time using those products so I may not be the best to give advice. But no signs of it hurting the zeon zoysia at all. It's been around 3 days. I keep the lawn around .75 inch and I've been mowing around the areas treated before and after application to not stress it too much. I basically put the above 1k sq foot rate of products in the amount of water I needed which was a little under 1 gallon. I didn't spray enough square footage for it to matter if it hurt the lawn. Just a test run..lol. If it doesn't I'll blanket spray next spring.


----------



## ZoysiaJK (Jun 10, 2020)

CenlaLowell said:


> Could I use this combination for flower beds? Crepe myrtles, palms, roses, etc are some of my plants. @Greendoc or anyone else with experience.
> 
> Thanks


Triclopyr is used to kill trees.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

ZoysiaJK said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > Could I use this combination for flower beds? Crepe myrtles, palms, roses, etc are some of my plants. @Greendoc or anyone else with experience.
> ...


Damn this sucks.


----------



## ZoysiaJK (Jun 10, 2020)

CenlaLowell said:


> ZoysiaJK said:
> 
> 
> > CenlaLowell said:
> ...


However fluazifop is marketed as an "over the top" herbicide to kill grass in your ornamentals. So should be save in the right dosage for your beds. I plan to use it this way because I always get grass growing up into my knockout roses. Just leave out the triclopyr.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

ZoysiaJK said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > ZoysiaJK said:
> ...


Thanks will do


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> Could I use this combination for flower beds? Crepe myrtles, palms, roses, etc are some of my plants. @Greendoc or anyone else with experience.
> 
> Thanks


You can use Fusilade at 3/4 oz per gallon + Nonionic surfactant as a selective grass killer around labeled ornamentals. Be aware that Fusilade has a list of ornamentals that should not be contacted by the spray. I know roses and Crepe myrtles are tolerant. So are palms. Skip the Triclopyr for this application.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > Could I use this combination for flower beds? Crepe myrtles, palms, roses, etc are some of my plants. @Greendoc or anyone else with experience.
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Ken_K (Apr 16, 2020)

No to hijack this thread but I tend to spot treat with herbicides using a trigger sprayer. Assuming I've diluted a given product properly (x ounces of herbicide per gallon of water) how much of the product do you spray in a given area? I've been treating dollar weed in this manner and notice a significant amount of browning of my Zeon even with a very light spraying.


----------



## Nick Sal (Apr 6, 2021)

ZoysiaJK said:


> Nick Sal said:
> 
> 
> > I have been using at the rates that Greendoc recommended monthly all season this year. The Zoysia is unaffected and the Bermuda looks very miserable and has stunted growth for a few weeks after treatment. The Bermuda does bounce back so I think the goal is continued suppression so that the Zoysia can take over, the Bermuda doesn't completely die but it's definitely thinned out in my lawn this year.
> ...


I applied May-August, 4 treatments and always in the morning or evening not mid day.


----------



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

Just purchased Fusilade II to know out some Torpedo.

The label Fusilade label states its best to mix it with glyphosate for control of Bermuda.


----------

